
Is Silicon Valley Doomed to Become the Next Detroit? - rmason
https://www.fastcompany.com/90201098/is-silicon-valley-doomed-to-become-the-next-detroit
======
rmason
This article may seem like clickbait but hear me out. My father grew up in the
twenties when Detroit was the Silicon Valley of its day. It was both exciting
and wealthy, they called it the Paris of the Midwest. The prosperity continued
for decades. I was getting out of college in the seventies when without
warning to those of us in Michigan it all stopped. Looking back there were
warning signs but they were ignored. The top auto execs used to drive each
others vehicles so they'd stay informed on how competitors compared to their
products.

I have an Uncle who was a top exec and heard it from him directly that they
never drove Toyota's or any other Japanese car. Because they didn't they were
blind sided until it was too late. The same thing can happen to Silicon Valley
because it's leaders are pretty arrogant as well.

